# Yay!! Yay!!



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, sorry I have not been around recently, I have been on other forums, and I had to finish some geeky horrible work. my cousin might/will be getting a staffie in June or July, and we decided that when the dog is about a year old we are going to breed her with sonny!!  so excited!! is it safe to breed a staffie at a year old? I have no idea, obviously I won't be breeding them haha.  sonny is a male staff and the bitch will be obviously another staff


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well my opinion is that it's better not to breed them at all, have you seen all the poor Staffies in rescue centres that will never get a home? What's the use of bringing more puppies into the world that will probably end up the same way?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Hi, sorry I have not been around recently, I have been on other forums, and I had to finish some geeky horrible work. my cousin might/will be getting a staffie in June or July, and we decided that when the dog is about a year old we are going to breed her with sonny!!  so excited!! is it safe to breed a staffie at a year old? I have no idea, obviously I won't be breeding them haha.  sonny is a male staff and the bitch will be obviously another staff


No, it's not a good idea to breed at a year old, it's not a good idea to breed at all to be honest, unless you know what you're doing. Rescue organisations are overflowing with staffy type dogs looking for homes, many of them are pts simply because homes can't be found, and every single person probably thought when they bred a litter, they wouldn't be adding to the problem. Please, rethink, and have a look around, there's a lot more to breeding than a litter of pups, there's all sorts of considerations about the health, temperament and wellbeing of the parents, and where the pups will end up just to start with.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

please dont breed your staffy there are thousands been pts because no one wants them, even proper staffy breeders are holding back due to the problem, and secondly your staffy is 6 years old, you cant breed until the girl is 2 years at least so your dog will be 8/9 years old by time that comes, he will be far to old to use as a stud for the first time, you also shouldnt use two maiden dogs together, just enjoy your dogs for what they are which is lovely pets and leave the breeding to the people who know what they are doing


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

please do not breed your staffy,rescues in this country are over run with them,thousands are put to sleep every week because they can`t be found homes.
I work in rescue and 90% of our dogs are staffies.
No dog should be bred at a year old,its far too young.
Stafffie also have genetic illnesses that need to be tested for before they are bred from.
I cannot stress how important it is to NOT breed these dogs.


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

You're planning to breed a dog that's not even born yet, how can you tell she'll be suitable to breed from .


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

stop breeding our staffies to death | causes.com

Watch these too

Part 1
Seven Pups For Seven People 1/3 - YouTube

Part 2
Seven Pups For Seven People 2/3 - YouTube

Part 3
Seven Pups For Seven People 3/3 - YouTube

Don't do it, Staffies are heavily bred as it is. Many good breeders who've bred for many years have now stopped because of how many are in shelters and are put to sleep each day. The mum could also die or even kill all the pups, it's a huge risk breeding and just not worth it.

Please Don't!


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

This may seem hypocritical as my bitch has a litter at the moment, but I am another one saying please think long and hard about breeding from your bitch. One year old is certainly too young, but there are so many other factors too, as has been said there is a huge problem of staffies in rescues, and there also seem to attract the wrong sort of home sometimes.
Breeding should only be undertaken after loads of research and all necessary health tests with good results for both parents.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

I WILL NOT BE BREEDING THE STAFFY. MY GRANDAD KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING, HE HAS BRED DOGS BEFORE.. and also, if we can't find a home, then we will keep them ourselfs.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Just a Staffy Cross.
Today is just another day - to me they're all the same
I have the worst of genes you see, I bear the "Staffy" shame.
The shame is in our numbers, there's thousands with no home.
Thousands just like me you'll find, in kennels all alone.
My mum was "just a Staffy", my father - well who knows?
Mum, too, became unwanted, as the last puppy goes.
And then begins the process, of money-making deals
A life of "moving on" unfolds, who cares how the Staffy feels?
If you have the cash to hand, the Staffy pup is yours
But that pup is getting bigger now, just look at those big paws.
You brought me for your image, thought I'd make you look more tough
But you'll find my boisterous nature has already got too much.
If you had thought to train me, with kindness and with praise
You would have had a faithful friend to share your darkest days.
I would lay down my life for you, but you simply cannot see
You make sure you get your money back on what you paid for me.
And on it goes, until one day, I'm no longer worth a dime
The retail on an adult staff - not worth the waste of time.
So what happens to a Staffy now? Do you really want to know?
Do you care what will become of us, when we leave our final home?
Have you ever thought to wonder, "Where is that Staffy now?"
The "Staffy" has another name; he's become a "stray" somehow.
Me, I was put into a car and driven far away
The door held open, I jumped out, I thought to run and play.
It was with joy and happy heart I turned to look for you
You drove away with all my trust and a piece of my heart too.
I wondered round for many days before I was brought here.
Now I wait with heavy heart, trepidation and with fear.
Seven days is all I have you see, seven days for you to claim
The little dog that you threw out, for which you have no shame.
This is my last goodbye now my seven days are up
If only more thought had gone into the future of that pup
As the needle empties to my veins I lay down with one last sigh
I'm sorry I was born a Staffy, because it means that I must die.


Every minute a dog is PTS, 90% of those are Staffies or their crosses.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

also, it's not up to me, it has nothing to do with me. it is my grandad and cousin.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

also, it has nothing to do with me, it is between my grandad and my cousin.. there is really no need to attack me with all these posts.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> I WILL NOT BE BREEDING THE STAFFY. MY GRANDAD KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING, HE HAS BRED DOGS BEFORE.. and also, if we can't find a home, then we will keep them ourselfs.


Your Grandad may know how to produce a litter, but do you not understand that how, at the moment, unless you are producing top notch health tested staffies (or any breed for that matter), that are proven to be worth breeding in some way, that you really shouldn't be breeding them at all? That's not to say every single dog isn't a lovely individual, but so many are born, and so many have problems, lots are handed in to rescue, and unfortunately, an awful lot are put to sleep. I know two people on here alone personally, with staffies they bought from breeders they wouldn't now support, knowing that the correct health tests weren't done, or that really that the parents were good enough examples of the breed to warrant producing a litter.

I'm guessing you're quite young from the way you post, so please don't take the advice the wrong way, people are trying to be helpful, but just because it maybe isn't what you want to hear, it doesn't mean it isn't good advice


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> I WILL NOT BE BREEDING THE STAFFY. MY GRANDAD KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING, HE HAS BRED DOGS BEFORE.. and also, if we can't find a home, then we will keep them ourselfs.


you will keep up to 10 or more pups?
no one truely knows what they are doing whe it comes to breeding because it`s different everytime.
many staffies are being sold onto peoepl and then used for fighting or bait dogs.
please don`t let him do this,


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks, yes I am very young, but I did'nt take it the wrong way, I just did in another way, and I was a little p*ssed off tbh. but, I understand that some puppies are born with something wrong in health. and I also understand why shelters are over-run by staffies. but still, also I can't remember who posted it but whoever said: "you are planning to breed a dog that is'nt even born yet" well, maybe the dog is born actually. it could be waiting in a shelter for an owner. like many other dogs as some of you said, but honestly, there is no need to be like that. and when you say YOU are planning, I am NOT planning.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> you will keep up to 10 or more pups?
> no one truely knows what they are doing whe it comes to breeding because it`s different everytime.
> many staffies are being sold onto peoepl and then used for fighting or bait dogs.
> please don`t let him do this,


I understand that some staffies are bred to fight, which I think is very very sick. and obviously I would'nt do that, some owners are caring towards their dogs, not all people buy dogs to fight. I find that sickenly annoying.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Thanks, yes I am very young, but I did'nt take it the wrong way, I just did in another way, and I was a little p*ssed off tbh. but, I understand that some puppies are born with something wrong in health. and I also understand why shelters are over-run by staffies. but still, also I can't remember who posted it but whoever said: "you are planning to breed a dog that is'nt even born yet" well, maybe the dog is born actually. it could be waiting in a shelter for an owner. like many other dogs as some of you said, but honestly, there is no need to be like that. and when you say YOU are planning, I am NOT planning.


If the other Staff is in rescue you will not be able to mate her, she will be spayed. So that point is worthless.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Right, fine. I had this before off another forum, which I was absolutely fuming of, I understand yeah, I will ask him not to breed, but unfortunately, I can't stop him. if they want to breed then, well, there is nothing I can do. as said, I am young, so I don't have much control.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Thanks, yes I am very young, but I did'nt take it the wrong way, I just did in another way, and I was a little p*ssed off tbh. but, I understand that some puppies are born with something wrong in health. and I also understand why shelters are over-run by staffies. but still, also I can't remember who posted it but whoever said: "you are planning to breed a dog that is'nt even born yet" well, maybe the dog is born actually. it could be waiting in a shelter for an owner. like many other dogs as some of you said, but honestly, there is no need to be like that. and when you say YOU are planning, I am NOT planning.


There are a few health problems with staffies, and to be honest, the other person was right in that to plan a litter from a bitch that's so young, isn't really viable, even if she were from a *top* litter, you couldn't predict how an individual animal will turn out as an adult, so you really can't plan to breed that early on, if that makes sense? As an example, I've got a nine month old bitch who is from a very well bred litter, no expense spared, and I do plan to have health tests done etc, but I wouldn't plan to breed a litter at all until I see how she turns out as she matures, so much can change 

I hope your Grandad and cousin don't go ahead with any litter, not because of any thing nasty, it is just such a desperate situation with the amount of dogs being bred when there really isn't any *good* reason at the moment. It's a lovely thought to have a litter of pups, but then every single person who had that lovely thought, doesn't see what happens to them at the end when they're unwanted, or someone has owned them and not trained them right so they're not really able to be rehomed. That's not what you want to happen, but unless you go about things the right way, unfortunately, you have no control over what happens to pups that are bred and leave for new homes, you'd have very little say even with a well bred litter full contract and endorsements in place


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> I WILL NOT BE BREEDING THE STAFFY. MY GRANDAD KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING, HE HAS BRED DOGS BEFORE.. and also, if we can't find a home, then we will keep them ourselfs.


Just because he's bred dogs before doesn't make it right



TheHamsterAddict said:


> Thanks, yes I am very young, but I did'nt take it the wrong way, I just did in another way, and I was a little p*ssed off tbh. but, I understand that some puppies are born with something wrong in health. and I also understand why shelters are over-run by staffies. but still, also I can't remember who posted it but whoever said: *"you are planning to breed a dog that is'nt even born yet" well, maybe the dog is born actually. it could be waiting in a shelter for an owner*. like many other dogs as some of you said, but honestly, there is no need to be like that. and when you say YOU are planning, I am NOT planning.


So you would take a shelter dog, with no known health or temperament history & who has probably had more than a gutful of trauma already, & _breed_ from it? Thank God most rescues spay or neuter if potential owners have this attitude:frown2:
Please don't breed, people aren't saying it to be nasty or spoil sports, there really is a very real, very serious problem with overbreeding staffies, wouldn't your family rather be part of the solution than part of the problem?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

With that sort of attitude I can see why you are banned on so many forums. Sorry but it had to be said.

You came in with your opening post stating "we" (that means you included yourself), now that you have not got the "Yay cute staffies on the way" response you hoped for, you have suddenly withdrawn yourself and changed "we" to "them".


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> I understand that some staffies are bred to fight, which I think is very very sick. and obviously I would'nt do that, some owners are caring towards their dogs, not all people buy dogs to fight. I find that sickenly annoying.


i`m not saying you will,but the puppies could be sold to people that will.
Your grandad should do a weeks work at battersea and see how many are put to sleep everyweek and maybe that will change his mind.
It is truel heartbreaking to see this breed destroyed by the human race.
or seeing them sitting them in kennels with people walikng by commenting on all the "evil" staffies sitting in kennels,our longest stay staffie has been here for nearly 3 years!!! 
unfortuanatley many staffies bred irresponsibly (which this is what this mating sounds like) either end up as bait/fighting dogs.in rescue or put to sleep,very few end up in responsible homes.
I couldn`t live with that on my conscience


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

as I can see the Wood Green shelter is in your signature, assuming that you know what your on about. but like i well said, I WILL ask him not to breed but I can't stop him, sorry. but if he agrees then that's a good thing. but my cousin will still be having a staffie though, but not breeding them? I do understand what your saying as, there is a person just opposite my grandad which bred a half pitbull staffie, and now she has had the pups, the pups are kept in a coal house whilst the kids are at school, and I don't think they have been to the vets.  I don't want that to happen to me.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> With that sort of attitude I can see why you are banned on so many forums. Sorry but it had to be said.
> 
> You came in with your opening post stating "we" (that means you included yourself), now that you have not got the "Yay cute staffies on the way" response you hoped for, you have suddenly withdrawn yourself and changed "we" to "them".


Banned on so many forums? I am not banned on any forum that I use, that was out of order. don't bother to say sorry. I am banned on the PHC forum because they don't want me there and they always bully me. that's why I'm banned on that forum, thank you very much.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> as I can see the Wood Green shelter is in your signature, assuming that you know what your on about. but like i well said, I WILL ask him not to breed but I can't stop him, sorry. but if he agrees then that's a good thing. but my cousin will still be having a staffie though, but not breeding them? I do understand what your saying as, there is a person just opposite my grandad *which bred a half pitbull staffie*, and now she has had the pups, the pups are kept in a coal house whilst the kids are at school, and I don't think they have been to the vets.  I don't want that to happen to me.


Careful, you never know who is reading your posts mentioning an illegal dog.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Careful, you never know who is reading your posts mentioning an illegal dog.


I don't care. it's not my dog. it's their dog. I thought that HALF pitbull's are legal?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Banned on so many forums? I am not banned on any forum that I use, that was out of order. don't bother to say sorry. I am banned on the PHC forum because they don't want me there and they always bully me. that's why I'm banned on that forum, thank you very much.


Will say no more on that subject after this post. But do not worry I have no intention of apologising when its true.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> I don't care. it's not my dog. it's their dog. I thought that HALF pitbull's are legal?


No, because they fall under pitbull type and pitbulls arn't allowed to be bred anyway.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't want your apology, it will only get ignored. I am banned on one forum, for a reason, they hate me, and they like bullying people including me :/


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> I don't care. it's not my dog. it's their dog. I thought that HALF pitbull's are legal?


No they are illegal. All breeding is banned of pits, either full or crosses.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

no anything crossed with a pitbull is illegal.
and whats going on with that dog,could happen to the offspring of this mating in the future.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

ah right. I thought that half pitbulls where legal.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Will say no more on that subject after this post. But do not worry I have no intention of apologising when its true.


also why are you being like that? you know that what you said was mean. so why mention it on a public forum, which have upset me, I try to keep it at the back of my mind until you had to go mentioning it.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> ah right. I thought that half pitbulls where legal.


Well they say you learn something new everyday.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

indeed, DoggieBag


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Hi, sorry I have not been around recently, I have been on other forums, and I had to finish some geeky horrible work. my cousin might/will be getting a staffie in June or July, and we decided that when the dog is about a year old we are going to breed her with sonny!!  so excited!! is it safe to breed a staffie at a year old? I have no idea, obviously I won't be breeding them haha.  sonny is a male staff and the bitch will be obviously another staff


How can your grandad know what he is doing if he is planning on breeding the bitch at a year old


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

tashax said:


> How can your grandad know what he is doing if he is planning on breeding the bitch at a year old


I said:


> is it safe to breed a staffie at a year old?


 as a question. myself.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Am I the only one that think's this is just a childish windup and fairytale?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I just want to add (and this will be the absolute end of me mentioning the matter).

HA has been banned elsewhere, but that should not be used to judge his character or indeed his membership of Pet Forums. I apologise if my post came across in the manner that it was not intended.

Now no more talk of the B word.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Linden_Tree said:


> Am I the only one that think's this is just a childish windup and fairytale?


as in? fairytales don't happen in real life, everybody knows that.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> as in? fairytales don't happen in real life, everybody knows that.


As in, you are lying, making it up for attention, pulling a fast one; i believe the internet term is "trolling".


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

LMAO, no, why would I be making it up? if someone else thinks that I was making this whole story just for the sake of it, they would've said by now.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

You should look up some of LexiLou2's posts. Her Staffie came from a BYB (I know she won't mind me saying that, and she knows better now) and the poor mite is the most poorly little thing ever. 
In case you are interested, LexiLou2's next pup will come from a "proper" breeder, one who has health-tested, proven dogs and knows their stuff.
She learnt the hard way.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> I said: as a question. myself.


Ermmm no you said

and we decided that when the dog is about a year old we are going to breed her with sonny!!

You/your grandad have decided, you/your grandad has made the decision, if you grandad knew what he was doing the discussion on breeding the bitch at a year old would never have come up


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> LMAO, no, why would I be making it up? if someone else thinks that I was making this whole story just for the sake of it, they would've said by now.


Maybe they are just politer than i am.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Well just in case this isn't a troll....

OP...did you know that using a dog as a stud can cause some serious character and behavioural changes in the dog? Your lovely, friendly, obedient wee staff could well turn into a complete nightmare if used to stud...dogs can start chasing bitches(even breaking out of their houses/gardens), become aggressive towards other male dogs and will ignore you if they have a bitches scent and you want them to come back.

Breeding is a serious thing, far too many people take it for granted and forget that it is dangerous enough to kill.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

So shocked you are thinking of breeding this dog,,, you say you will keep the puppies that dont get homes will you breed from them aswell


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

I've just read through this post, is it a wind up? Or a child been allowed on their parents computer? 

Do they live in the real world, do they go on sites like Dogs Trust and Battersea, have they seen the type of dog that makes up a good 85% of dogs needing to be rehomed!!!

I'm gobsmacked!!!!


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

tashax said:


> Ermmm no you said
> 
> and we decided that when the dog is about a year old we are going to breed her with sonny!!
> 
> You/your grandad have decided, you/your grandad has made the decision, if you grandad knew what he was doing the discussion on breeding the bitch at a year old would never have come up


maybe it came out the wrong way.  and also, i think there was ENOUGH posts without even MORE people telling me. *sigh*


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

sharpeicross said:


> I've just read through this post, is it a wind up? Or a child been allowed on their parents computer?
> 
> Do they live in the real world, do they go on sites like Dogs Trust and Battersea, have they seen the type of dog that makes up a good 85% of dogs needing to be rehomed!!!
> 
> I'm gobsmacked!!!!


a wind up? haha. NO. it's not. I'm gobsmacked that you think its a wind up :eek6:


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, I am not going to tell you not to breed as I think you have got that point now It may seem that some of the posts have been harsh towards you but in all honesty its just that people on this forum care about dogs. Anyone posting the same question as you regardless of breed would get a grilling about health tests age of bitch and prospective homes, unfortunately because you are talking about Staffies it just made the prospect of breeding that much worse. Not because we are anti staffies its the opposite in fact, its because they have been overbred and mostly badly overbred and 'adopted' by yob and gang culture they have suffered as a result. Its true that a very high percentage of rescue dogs or poundies are Staffies or Staffie crosses. Many of them unfortunately will never be rehomed and a big number will also be PTS.
So you can understand why people can get frustrated about the situation. I understand its your Grandad so if you are able to do a bit of research about the numbers in rescue, how many are used for illegal practises (dog fighting etc) and show it to him hopefully he will realise that its not such a good idea after all and maybe you could get your cousin to rescue one


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. mostly, it was the picture of all the staffies in the shelters posted by Nicki? I asked my Grandad, and so much has happened, my cousin said that it probably won't be fair to get a staffie because she works 12 hours a day as a carer and her boyfriend works in the day, and they also have a baby- Gracie-Mai so it would be hard to afford it all, so she now bought a bunny- Bobby (named after my nephew) and I will post pictures later :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Thanks for all the advice. mostly, it was the picture of all the staffies in the shelters posted by Nicki? I asked my Grandad, and so much has happened, my cousin said that it* probably won't be fair* to get a staffie because she works 12 hours a day as a carer and her boyfriend works in the day, and they also have a baby- Gracie-Mai so it would be hard to afford it all, so she now bought a bunny- Bobby (named after my nephew) and I will post pictures later :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ugh. No it would not be blinking fair. I don't know how they thought they were look after any dog, if they are out all day.

For goodness sake. :angry:

(got to stop reading posts that make me angry!)


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ugh. No it would not be blinking fair. I don't know how they thought they were look after any dog, if they are out all day.
> 
> For goodness sake. :angry:
> 
> (got to stop reading posts that make me angry!)


Some people just dont have a clue, dont let it wind you up too much


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Thanks for all the advice. mostly, it was the picture of all the staffies in the shelters posted by Nicki? I asked my Grandad, and so much has happened, my cousin said that it probably won't be fair to get a staffie because she works 12 hours a day as a carer and her boyfriend works in the day, and they also have a baby- Gracie-Mai so it would be hard to afford it all, so she now bought a bunny- Bobby (named after my nephew) and I will post pictures later :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Good!

Although if you mean me i'm not Nicki


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Ugh. No it would not be blinking fair. I don't know how they thought they were look after any dog, if they are out all day.
> 
> For goodness sake. :angry:
> 
> (got to stop reading posts that make me angry!)


HEY!! there is no need to be like that!! :closedeyes: because Gracie is so young, she does'nt work atm, and even then, her mother lives like 1 minute away from her, so she could have the dog in the day.. why be like that?


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Banned on so many forums? I am not banned on any forum that I use, that was out of order. don't bother to say sorry. I am banned on the PHC forum because they don't want me there and they always bully me. that's why I'm banned on that forum, thank you very much.


What's the PHC forum?


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, the PHC care forum, is a forum which stands for 'Pro Hamster Care'
and they also have a youtube channel here the link to the forum is in most of the description boxes of the video, it is a pro hamster care collab.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Good!
> 
> Although if you mean me i'm not Nicki


sorry, it was you haha, I thought it was Nicki


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Hi, sorry I have not been around recently, I have been on other forums, and I had to finish some geeky horrible work. my cousin might/will be getting a staffie in June or July, and we decided that when the dog is about a year old we are going to breed her with sonny!!  so excited!! is it safe to breed a staffie at a year old? I have no idea, obviously I won't be breeding them haha.  sonny is a male staff and the bitch will be obviously another staff


Why Do you want to Breed her?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

So since 8pm last night how have they now suddenly got a rabbit instead? Are Pets at Home open 24hrs a day nowadays?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> So since 8pm last night how have they now suddenly got a rabbit instead? Are Pets at Home open 24hrs a day nowadays?


Didn't you know. They have a drive-thru.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Thanks for all the advice. mostly, it was the picture of all the staffies in the shelters posted by Nicki? I asked my Grandad, and so much has happened, my cousin said that it probably won't be fair to get a staffie because she works 12 hours a day as a carer and her boyfriend works in the day, and they also have a baby- Gracie-Mai so it would be hard to afford it all, so she now bought a bunny- Bobby (named after my nephew) and I will post pictures later :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


So what was the point of this in the 1st place


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> HEY!! there is no need to be like that!! :closedeyes: because Gracie is so young, she does'nt work atm, and even then, her mother lives like 1 minute away from her, so she could have the dog in the day.. why be like that?


Even more confused now Think I will leave this here now..While I still feel abit sane 

Thought she worked 12 hrs a day? So would'nt have the time for a Dog? A

And now her mum lives 1 minute away.. 

Drive through pth comment was so funny pmls.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Tut tut tut, I am shocked what information you share away from PF TheHamsterAddict. :thumbdown:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Tut tut tut, I am shocked what information you share away from PF TheHamsterAddict. :thumbdown:


I am getting more and more shocked the more I read.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Right it is not big and it is not clever to laugh about how your Stafford is always up for attacking your dogs/protecting you.

It is not big or clever to put Bubbles in such danger, thinking it's funny when Sonny may attack him.

And openly talking about how your Stafford is always up for attacking other dogs etc, and then talking about bringing a JRT into the family in the summer is not wise.

And get as mad as you want and post as many  icons as you want. I do not care. 

Your actions could lead to a dead dog (either Sonny or that JRT).


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Right it is not big and it is not clever to laugh about how your Stafford is always up for attacking your dogs/protecting up.
> 
> It is not big or clever to put Bubbles in such danger, thinking it's funny when Sonny may attack him.
> 
> ...


Have I missed something? Where's this?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Have I missed something? Where's this?


I went investigating online.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> I went investigating online.


Haha I looked at HA website, but then got distracted with the little one (yes, I do mean the dog!), it's not looking good is it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Have I missed something? Where's this?


Doggie Bag's like PF's Sherlock Holmes He's a bloodhound who owns a greyhound
I dread to think what he could dig up on me:yikes:
(those photos of me with the blow up doll, oiled male strippers & the spur thighed tortoise have been proven to be fakes by the way!)


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Doggie Bag's like PF's Sherlock Holmes He's a bloodhound who owns a greyhound
> *I dread to think what he could dig up on me:yikes:
> *(those photos of me with the blow up doll, oiled male strippers & the spur thighed tortoise have been proven to be fakes by the way!)


This make me laugh so much! Don't worry behave and don't let ya grandad/brother/whoever it is breed staffs and I'm sure you won't have anything to worry about!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> This make me laugh so much! Don't worry behave and don't let ya grandad/brother/whoever it is breed staffs and I'm sure you won't have anything to worry about!


I have eyes everywhere. I know everything about anyone , such as your OH is called Josh.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> I have eyes everywhere. I know everything about anyone , such as your OH is called Josh.


Before you get worried, it says his name on your blog.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> I have eyes everywhere. I know everything about anyone , such as your OH is called Josh.


Haha, yeahh! Bet ya don't know what his nickname is? (I have posted it on here )

I'm gunna call you Sherlock from now on... also I think I've found where you were reading:

he rarely goes violent like most staffies. he only gets aggresive if a person tries to come on to me lol *Ninja moment XD*

Right?


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Before you get worried, it says his name on your blog.


Someone read my blog? :O

haha it's okay, I've mentioned it on here several times me thinks!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Haha, yeahh! Bet ya don't know what his nickname is? (I have posted it on here )
> 
> I'm gunna call you Sherlock from now on... also I think I've found where you were reading:
> 
> ...


Yes that is one of many. :thumbsup:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Just out of interest... this may just be me.... but how can you breed slow worms? Surely its a natural thing?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Just out of interest... this may just be me.... but how can you breed slow worms? Surely its a natural thing?


Same way you breed slugs,snails and wood lice in your back garden.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Same way you breed slugs,snails and wood lice in your back garden.


So.. if I wanted to... I could become a slug breeder? Really? Ohh... I'm interested!


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

snoopydo said:


> Even more confused now Think I will leave this here now..While I still feel abit sane
> 
> Thought she worked 12 hrs a day? So would'nt have the time for a Dog?.


Are you thick, or what? when you have a baby, you get a certain amount of time off work. so right now, she is'nt working.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Are you thick, or what? when you have a baby, you get a certain amount of time off work. so right now, she is'nt working.


I don't think it is snoopydo thats thick.

First you didn't explain yourself properly.

Second not everyone takes that amount of time off work.

Third you don't mention the age of a baby, although the word baby is meant for 0-6months you might not have known that.

Forth - she may not be working now, but she will be eventually, and a dog lasts more than a year.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Are you thick, or what? when you have a baby, you get a certain amount of time off work. so right now, she is'nt working.


Make your mind up.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I don't think it is snoopydo thats thick.
> 
> First you didn't explain yourself properly.
> 
> ...


ARGHH, I am sure I mentioned this, SHE HAS A RABBIT NOW, for god sake. so shut the hell up about the dog already.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

No, you have it wrong here, I apologise for not explaining myself correctly, and you all probably hate me now, so, my Grandad told me this before I made this thread, and how would you know she bought it from [email protected]? also, looking at all my threads on other forums, I call people like that 'Creeps' there is no need for all this, now she has a rabbit.. you made your point, now move the hell along. :thumbdown:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Having seen your last 2 posts, I now withdraw my earlier apology.

You wholeheartedly deserved to be banned on those forums, and are intent on disrupting this one.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Your story changes so often, not only here but across the internet.
Brings this to mind:

[youtube_browser]GnbH2XvCN7c[/youtube_browser]


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Fine. I don't give a sh*t. as I said: "YOUR APOLOGY MEANT NOTHING TO ME, I IGNORED IT"


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha, Lmfao.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> No, you have it wrong here, I apologise for not explaining myself correctly, and you all probably hate me now, so, my Grandad told me this before I made this thread, and how would you know she bought it from [email protected]? also, looking at all my threads on other forums, I call people like that 'Creeps' there is no need for all this, now she has a rabbit.. you made your point, now move the hell along. :thumbdown:


And I call that breaking PF rules.

And the same goes for your last post as well.

:thumbdown:


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

How? Lmfao does'nt have to mean the f word, it can mean friggin' frickin' and I call creeping up and looking at all my previous threads. is sad. get on with your own life and stop being so obsessed with mine.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

You made me concerned with your life by highlighting your lack of responsibility as a dog owner.

I warned you last night, you do not know what jobs people do who read your posts on here regarding illegal breeds, joking how you have an agressive dog etc.

I warned you for a reason. You have no idea what I do for starters.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> You made me concerned with your life by highlighting your lack of responsibility as a dog owner.
> 
> I warned you last night, you do not know what jobs people do who read your posts on here regarding illegal breeds, joking how you have an agressive dog etc.
> 
> I warned you for a reason. You have no idea what I do for starters.


could you quote where I mentioned Sonny being aggressive please


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> could you quote where I mentioned Sonny being aggressive please


I am about to go out now.

But please state clearly here in public that you are happy for me to post all the links etc of your posts on the internet that mention Sonny being aggressive.

I will not do so, unless you state you are happy. I do not want you turning it around and making out I am harrassing you. This is why I did not post the links earlier.

But if you are happy for it all to be exposed, I am happy to post links etc to EVERYTHING I have found.

If you confirm you are happy, I will post once I return.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Could you PM them to me Just in case, thanks I am sure I have not mentioned him being aggresive, I know that my accounts have been hacked before, but bombs away, in PM please. and I would prefer if you don't post the links to anyone else please.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Could you PM them to me Just in case, thanks I am sure I have not mentioned him being aggresive, I know that my accounts have been hacked before, but bombs away, in PM please. and I would prefer if you don't post the links to anyone else please.


:lol:

Getting that old "hacked" excuse in early I see. :lol:

Read the news. It did not work for that twitter user who tweeted racist remarks about that footballer, and it will not work for you either.

Oh you make me laugh.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> No, you have it wrong here, I apologise for not explaining myself correctly, and you all probably hate me now, so, my Grandad told me this before I made this thread, and how would you know she bought it from P[email protected]? also, looking at all my threads on other forums, I call people like that 'Creeps' there is no need for all this, now she has a rabbit.. you made your point, now move the hell along. :thumbdown:


Don't hate you, don't know you but your posts are pretty rude to people and you come across at best as extremely childish or damn odd to be honest


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Could you PM them to me Just in case, thanks I am sure I have not mentioned him being aggresive, I know that my accounts have been hacked before, but bombs away, in PM please. and I would prefer if you don't post the links to anyone else please.


Well surely that's an admission of guilt straight away!!!!!!

And I really don't know why you would be gobsmacked, that I was gobsmaked!!!! Maybe you should read back through what you have written, you do sound like a child who has been allowed on their parents computer, who just happened to think they would go and wind up genuine people who care about animals


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

You need to grow up


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

:lol: I think doggiebag is a private investigator in RL either that or a serial stalker :yikes:


as for this thread, I think it is a troll  so we shouldn't worry too much unless they are now planning on breeding the rabbit with the staffy 
a raffy


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> :lol: I think doggiebag is a private investigator in RL either that or a serial stalker :yikes:
> 
> as for this thread, I think it is a troll  so we shouldn't worry too much unless they are now planning on breeding the rabbit with the staffy
> a raffy


I will buy one, im breeding my persian cross with me staffy so could breed the raffy with my perffy :lol:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

tashax said:


> I will buy one, im breeding my persian cross with me staffy so could breed the raffy with my perffy :lol:


:lol: hope you do all the relevant health tests 

when you breed the raggy with the perffy could I have one pleeeeease I'll pay you £1,000 for it


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

redroses2106 said:


> :lol: I think doggiebag is a private investigator in RL either that or a serial stalker :yikes:
> 
> as for this thread, I think it is a troll  so we shouldn't worry too much unless they are now planning on breeding the rabbit with the staffy
> a raffy


DoggieBag P.I


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> :lol: hope you do all the relevant health tests
> 
> when you breed the raggy with the perffy could I have one pleeeeease I'll pay you £1,000 for it


Pfft whats a health test?? they are cross breeds obviously they dont need health tests, could do a discount then you can buy a male and a female and interbreed?? Say 2 for 1850??


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

tashax said:


> Pfft whats a health test?? they are cross breeds obviously they dont need health tests, could do a discount then you can buy a male and a female and interbreed?? Say 2 for 1850??


Let's not give the OP any ideas She might pass them onto her grandad

Sorry, this comment is unnecessary, but my fingers typed it anyway


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

tashax said:


> Pfft whats a health test?? they are cross breeds obviously they dont need health tests, could do a discount then you can buy a male and a female and interbreed?? Say 2 for 1850??


ooooh yeah then I could sell the babys for £1000 each and I will be loaded!
ofc I will keep one female to breed with the dad again.



sharpeicross said:


> Let's not give the OP any ideas She might pass them onto her grandad
> 
> Sorry, this comment is unnecessary, but my fingers typed it anyway


lol the op has no choice over it its all down to good ol' grandpa


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have no longer got any intrest in op after they called me the c word in pm


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Great mentioning about agression etc even more so when your dog looks like a pit type (either that or that photo is bad, because that looks like a staff x to me)


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Great mentioning about agression etc even more so when your dog looks like a pit type (either that or that photo is bad, because that looks like a staff x to me)


Correct that photo is not one of a full Stafford. I was saving that in my ammo pack.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tashax said:


> I have no longer got any intrest in op after they called me the c word in pm


Wow, that's mature
OP, how old are you? As I really think maybe you should go & play with Pokemon or whatever it is kids do nowadays & avoid posting (trolling?) until you're ready to hold sensible adult conversation


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

tashax said:


> I have no longer got any intrest in op after they called me the c word in pm


:yikes: someone needs to wash their mouth out with soap me thinks !


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow, that's mature
> OP, how old are you? As I really think maybe you should go & play with Pokemon or whatever it is kids do nowadays & avoid posting (trolling?) until you're ready to hold sensible adult conversation


Weirdly that is what i said


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

tashax said:


> I have no longer got any intrest in op after they called me the c word in pm


NOOOOOOOOOOO That's terrible I bet her parents would be proud


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I hope she gets another rabbit, they shouldn't be kept alone. For god's sake don't breed them though....


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Correct that photo is not one of a full Stafford. I was saving that in my ammo pack.


Could of edited, but do not want the OP making out I said something else prior to editing.

I should of said as far as I can make out that photo is not of a full Stafford.

However the other funny thing is how Sonny changes colour as he gets older.

Oh and his look changes as well, his muzzle becomes shorter, his ears change, his whole body differs....................you would almost think it was a different dog.

Hmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sharpeicross said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO That's terrible I bet *her* parents would be proud


He's a boy I believe, & I'd be concerned about exactly how much info he was posting about himself & his family on the internet if I was his parent


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

sharpeicross said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO That's terrible I bet her parents would be proud


The OP is male.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Tapir said:


> I hope she gets another rabbit, they shouldn't be kept alone. For god's sake don't breed them though....


Bloomin hell dont tell her that!! :lol:


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

Rubbish detective I would make!!!!! I thought OP was a girl:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Ermmmm yea me to!! Where are you getting all your info from lol


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

He gives his name on his website.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Having now looked at a few photos of the dog, I am leaning towards it being the same dog in each, maybe just bad angles making the dog look different in each. However still not happy he is a full Staff yet.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Two very good reasons for your Grandad not to breed his Staffy below.....  



















If he still wants to breed after seeing the above pictures he must have a swinging brick for a heart.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

tashax said:


> I have no longer got any intrest in op after they called me the c word in pm


Corr... I take one trip out to get my bag I left at the training class (just us no dog) and miss everything!

Has HE taken to PMing people now? I feel left out.

I think he is about 11-12 from the looks of him... but I've seen 6 year olds more mature.

Love the sound of a Raffy! Can I get one?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tashax said:


> Ermmmm yea me to!! Where are you getting all your info from lol


He states his name in his introductory post


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

I swear, Sonny is not pitbull. honestly, I am sure someone in real life would've noticed, he is a staff and not pitbull staff. so don't make up things that could get me into trouble, when i'm innocent. Sonny is NOT pitbull!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I can not add anything to this whole post everything I would have said has been said, however:

Doggiebag....I think I love you!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Jazzy said:


> Two very good reasons for your Grandad not to breed his Staffy below.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for them pictures, I realise that it is sad, and I have said this like 10 times? HE IS NOT GONNA BREED A STAFF ANYMORE!!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

LexiLou2 said:


> I can not add anything to this whole post everything I would have said has been said, however:
> 
> Doggiebag....I think I love you!!!!! :001_wub:


Join the queue.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> :yikes: someone needs to wash their mouth out with soap me thinks !


No actually I said: "*C Word*" and that did'nt mean the word you think it is.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> I swear, Sonny is not pitbull. honestly, I am sure someone in real life would've noticed, he is a staff and not pitbull staff. so don't make up things that could get me into trouble, when i'm innocent. Sonny is NOT pitbull!!!!!!!!!


We are not making it up, in that photo on your website he does look like a cross. However in the other photos I found will investigating earlier he does look more Stafford. So without seeing him in person (so to speak) I am happy to take your word.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Personally I can't see pitt? He looks just like a staffy. there is so much variation in them anyway.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

I apologise, I think I know why, it is because I used my webcam to take that photo. I will take somemore photo's of him with my camera for proof DoggieBag, sorry for any inconvienience of that photo. and I understand, I am not mature, I also apologise for that and anything I have done to upset anyone, I did'nt mean it. and also, I did not call Tasha the C word, I don't really use that word tbh, I mean I swear like mild, but I am not really the strong language type and btw it meant 'Coward' so sorry, I should've said 'Coward' did'nt realise you thought it meant the bad bad word  so, I understand if you hate me, I don't blame you, but hater's got to hate. I am truly sorry, now no joke, I will get some more photo's. of Sonny.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Tapir said:


> Personally I can't see pitt? He looks just like a staffy. there is so much variation in them anyway.


Thanks  I know it was because it was taken with my webcam, I did'nt have my camera on me anyway, and I needed one for my background screen on my laptop.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> I apologise, I think I know why, it is because I used my webcam to take that photo. I will take somemore photo's of him with my camera for proof DoggieBag, sorry for any inconvienience of that photo. and I understand, I am not mature, I also apologise for that and anything I have done to upset anyone, I did'nt mean it. and also, I did not call Tasha the C word, I don't really use that word tbh, I mean I swear like mild, but I am not really the strong language type and btw it meant 'Coward' so sorry, I should've said 'Coward' did'nt realise you thought it meant the bad bad word  so, I understand if you hate me, I don't blame you, but hater's got to hate. I am truly sorry, now no joke, I will get some more photo's. of Sonny.


Any excuse to see photos of a Staff, get them up immediately.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

I will get them up tomorrow, my camera is charging. but I defo will tomorrow 
EDIT: *looking back at that photo* he does look like a pitbull there. I will even admit, I can see it in my animated avatar too.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> I will get them up tomorrow, my camera is charging. but I defo will tomorrow


And make sure the flash is on. That is the main thing that makes Sonny look like different dogs in each photo. He look a cross in one, a Staff in an another and like a Chinese Crested in another (OK I went a bit OTT with the CC likeness but you get my point).


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

No, not a pitbull but pitbull type which often means stocky and long legged staffies can look like pitbull types. 

More photos are needed :thumbsup: 

That's the problem with a bad photo is things can easily look wrong.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Tapir said:


> there is so much variation in them anyway.


not them bred true to the breed, by them that know what their doing!


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

How many photo's would you guys like? It won't be until tomorrow night, because we have a wedding tomorrow, also, my flash comes on automatically i think, so will do.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> How many photo's would you guys like? It won't be until tomorrow night, because we have a wedding tomorrow, also, my flash comes on automatically i think, so will do.


753. No need for a 1000.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> No, not a pitbull but pitbull type which often means stocky and long legged staffies can look like pitbull types.
> 
> More photos are needed :thumbsup:
> 
> That's the problem with a bad photo is things can easily look wrong.


yeah, my webcam has 1.3 megapixel and my camera is 12 mexapixel, so that's probably why lol. again, I really really apologise for the bad photo


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> 753. No need for a 1000.


Haha, Lol. seriously though, will 5 be enough? he is super bad at pictures lol.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

However many you want and feel will be enough to show he is a true Staff.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

is there a difference in the way the dog acts too? I could also record a video of him walking or something if you like.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> However many you want and feel will be enough to show he is a true Staff.


I've pretty much agreed with you throughout this thread, but I'm not sure why you feel that the OP should have to 'prove' the breed of his dog? Sure, he can share photos, we all love looking at other peoples pets, but he shouldn't have to specially take photos to show that is dog is a Staffie, or feel he has to apologise for the angle of previous photos making him look like a cross...  Why does it matter what breed his dog is?

I do look forward to the photos because I love seeing peoples dogs though


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

No need for a video. I am happy he looks like a Staff in most photos. I am not checking him out to see if he is of type lol. I just want to see photos of a Staff, no other reason.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

DoggieBag said:


> No need for a video. I am happy he looks like a Staff in most photos. I am not checking him out to see if he is of type lol. I just want to see photos of a Staff, no other reason.


Haha I have clearly misunderstood, sorry for the above comment!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Tapir said:


> I've pretty much agreed with you throughout this thread, but I'm not sure why you feel that the OP should have to 'prove' the breed of his dog? Sure, he can share photos, we all love looking at other peoples pets, but he shouldn't have to specially take photos to show that is dog is a Staffie, or feel he has to apologise for the angle of previous photos making him look like a cross...  Why does it matter what breed his dog is?
> 
> I do look forward to the photos because I love seeing peoples dogs though


Then you are misunderstanding my desire to see photos. I am just nosey and want to see photos because I am nosey. I have seen enough bad photos to make my mind up about his breed.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Are you thick, or what? when you have a baby, you get a certain amount of time off work. so right now, she is'nt working.


Nope Darling I'm Not  Thick Confused Yes Your Story seems to change everytime you post...


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, I like nosing at other people's pets too, I find it's interesting tbh. but I only want to prove he is pure staff. and really, the only way to do that online is pictures.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

snoopydo said:


> Nope Darling I'm Not  Thick Confused Yes Your Story seems to change everytime you post...


Interesting, no it doesn't I just add on to it. and Darling, ooh why? thank you. :L


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Yeah, I like nosing at other people's pets too, I find it's interesting tbh. but I only want to prove he is pure staff. and really, the only way to do that online is pictures.


He looks Staff in the photo in your avatar, so do not worry about how he looks. That is the best pic, and was the one that mostly put any doubt out of my mind.

Also like I mentioned earlier, do not go joking/making comments elsewhere about how he may attack, does attack/protect you. It will only help put ideas in the heads of the ever growing anti-staffie group of people. I am sure you do not want that for a breed you own.

:thumbsup:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Your Grandad may know how to produce a litter, but do you not understand that how, at the moment, unless you are producing top notch health tested staffies (or any breed for that matter), that are proven to be worth breeding in some way, that you really shouldn't be breeding them at all? That's not to say every single dog isn't a lovely individual, but so many are born, and so many have problems, lots are handed in to rescue, and unfortunately, an awful lot are put to sleep. *I know two people on here alone personally, with staffies they bought from breeders they wouldn't now support, knowing that the correct health tests weren't done, or that really that the parents were good enough examples of the breed to warrant producing a litter.*
> 
> I'm guessing you're quite young from the way you post, so please don't take the advice the wrong way, people are trying to be helpful, but just because it maybe isn't what you want to hear, it doesn't mean it isn't good advice


Make that three people, on this forum.

I love my dog to bits, I am no expert but whilst I bought him in good faith as a Staffie I'm not convinced he is a pure bred Stafffie, not to mention we nearly lost him as a puppy because of a condition he had. This was contracted from his mother who the vet said should never have been allowed to breed. The vet advised me not to breed Duke as he was now a carrier. I never intended to breed him. He cost me a fortune in vet bills.

Duke lost his puppihood to this condition, he was depressed, uninterested in food, I had to hand feed him as he lost the energy to stand.

I have posted pictures on here of him at the worse stage of the condition, I will not post them again as some members may find them distressing.

Duke will be 7 years old in June, and has since made up for the lost time when he was seriously ill. He is extremely hyperactive.

Thanks to members on here I know exactly what to look for in a good breeder and a strong healthy litter of pups. Whilst l accept that with the best will in the world health problems can and do arise, I want my next puppy to have the best possible start in life.

First poster: if your granddad knows what he is doing and breeds properly and responsibly to give the puppies the best start in life, then I wish him all the best.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

OP's writing style and level of maturity change drastically from the start to the end of this thread. Not really a kid?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

If he is not a kid, then he has gone to the max with making out he is on all over the net. So for that reason after thorough investigation  I believe he is young.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Banned on so many forums? I am not banned on any forum that I use, that was out of order. don't bother to say sorry. I am banned on the *PHC forum* because they don't want me there and they always bully me. that's why I'm banned on that forum, thank you very much.


sorry but whats PHC forum?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> No, you have it wrong here, I apologise for not explaining myself correctly, and you all probably hate me now, so, my Grandad told me this before I made this thread, and how would you know she bought it from [email protected]? also, looking at all my threads on other forums, I call people like that 'Creeps' there is no need for all this, *now she has a rabbit*.. you made your point, now move the hell along. :thumbdown:


just the one rabbit?


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> sorry but whats PHC forum?


I mentioned this earlier, the prohamstercare forum (PHC for short)


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> If he is not a kid, then he has gone to the max with making out he is on all over the net. So for that reason after thorough investigation  *I believe he is young*.


Correct, not as young as some believe I am though. try and guess, the big give away for my age is my very bad attitude and the fact that I get sent to the headmaster everyday. surely, it's a give away, children (8-10) are usually GTS and then adults don't behave like this so.... yeah, lol.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> I mentioned this earlier, the prohamstercare forum (PHC for short)


Saw it after I posted.

My guess is you are between 14-16 as you are still at school.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd say 12/13, but very young maturity level at any rate.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't mind that I'm not mature. I have seen much worse. (e.g Banning me when someone 'Recommended' something, a recommendation you do not have to do, and then they ban me for ignoring a recomendation? Lmao, that is immature.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Who got it right then?


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Right, updated my signature, there is an old pic of Sonny in there, is that the one that he looks like a staff in? 
and is it this pic he *LOOKS* like a pit in? (sorry for the size, I lost the original )


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I have nothing to add other than say Sonny is beautiful and if I'm honest I can't see pit in him, although the only time I have seen a pit bull is on tv


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

You might want to resize your sig.........................it's massive.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> You might want to resize your sig.........................it's massive.


I thought that was just the photos, how dumb do I seem


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

that is just an old staff and a lovely one at that!! breeding must seem very exciting for a kiddie / young teenager this whole topic could have been handled much better.
theres a huge difference between being a responsible adult and deciding to breed unethically and being a kid that has no choice or say in the matter  this is just 17 pages of ganging up on a child where all the adults should know better!!!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Right, updated my signature, there is an old pic of Sonny in there, is that the one that he looks like a staff in?
> and is it this pic he *LOOKS* like a pit in? (sorry for the size, I lost the original )


Nobody has said he has Pit (APBT) in him, only that in that photo makes him look like a cross. Which in turn could make him look "Pit type". A dog does not have to have any APBT in him to be deemed "of type".

But like I have said many times now, that issue has passed. Stop trying to prove he is not of type, just get loads of photos up for us nosey members.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

The reason that I mentioned I couldn't see any pit in him was because I saw it appear so often in the posts. Maybe I should have read them better.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

diablo said:


> that is just an old staff and a lovely one at that!! breeding must seem very exciting for a kiddie / young teenager this whole topic could have been handled much better.
> theres a huge difference between being a responsible adult and deciding to breed unethically and being a kid that has no choice or say in the matter  this is just 17 pages of ganging up on a child where all the adults should know better!!!


To be fair his story kept changing, not only here but elsewhere. His age was not apparent (and he still refuses to give an answer when asked). And nor do I see his age as young enough to warrant skirting around issues.

Plus within 10 mins of his first post on this thread, I had highlighted via the mods that this thread could go either way. I also reccommended they kept an eye on it in case it did appear to come across as adults ganging up on a minor. So the mods have been aware from the start that this thread could turn. Obviously their offline lifes dictate if they have had the time to do so.

Myself and THA have had discussions via pm and they have been on good terms. He has not once made a remark to myself which others mention they received. He has remained civil from the start in his PM discussion with myself. :thumbsup:

However I have not pussyfooted around the issues raised in this thread. As to cut a member some slack due to age, in what is a serious issue would not be the right way of dealing with things.

The points raised could help anyone else considering breeding a Stafford, or indeed any breed. It has also educated the OP in finding out Pit Bull crosses are illegal. All points anyone who stumbles across this thread could also learn from, regardless of age.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> To be fair his story kept changing, not only here but elsewhere. His age was not apparent (and he still refuses to give an answer when asked). And nor do I see his age as young enough to warrant skirting around issues.
> 
> However I have not pussyfooted around the issues raised in this thread. As to cut a member some slack due to age, in what is a serious issue would not be the right way of dealing with things.


just quoted parts of your post , kids especially teenagers change like the wind , its what they do and its what they are good at , i for one dont think he should mention his age to be fair you can play who you want over the internet and kids are vunerable as they havent the mental capacity to handle certain situations adults do so for that reason alone , i for one wouldnt be happy that this person published his age for all and sundry to see , you never know who is lurking around.
the right way of dealing with things isnt shouting children down and resorting to nothing more than bullying , kids are people too and the correct way of dealing with this would have been throwing up the pros and cons of taking on such a breeding for this persons parents to review


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

diablo said:


> just quoted parts of your post , kids especially teenagers change like the wind , its what they do and its what they are good at , i for one dont think he should mention his age to be fair you can play who you want over the internet and kids are vunerable as they havent the mental capacity to handle certain situations adults do so for that reason alone , i* for one wouldnt be happy that this person published his age for all and sundry to see , you never know who is lurking around.*
> the right way of dealing with things isnt shouting children down and resorting to nothing more than bullying , kids are people too and the correct way of dealing with this would have been throwing up the pros and cons of taking on such a breeding for this persons parents to review


I get your point. (The whole post not just the highlighted bit.  )

The highlighted bit is a really valid point.

And that is another lesson the OP has hopefully learnt. Just from his profile on here, I managed to find him all over the net plus a whole array of details.

So THA be careful of what you disclose online, you never know who is watching you.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

diablo said:


> just quoted parts of your post , kids especially teenagers change like the wind , its what they do and its what they are good at , i for one dont think he should mention his age to be fair you can play who you want over the internet and kids are vunerable as they havent the mental capacity to handle certain situations adults do so for that reason alone , i for one wouldnt be happy that this person published his age for all and sundry to see , you never know who is lurking around.
> the right way of dealing with things isnt shouting children down and resorting to nothing more than bullying , kids are people too and the correct way of dealing with this would have been throwing up the pros and cons of taking on such a breeding for this persons parents to review


Thanks, I did see the post where people asked me how old I am, I don't really want to mention it here, as I was a little silly and mentioned it on the other forum, and because of such a young age and my obsession with TPBM (spamming) they decided to call me Spamster, and because I am young, people on the PHC forum, think they can bully people, that is why I don't want it happening from here, so I don't want to mention my age.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> I get your point. (The whole post not just the highlighted bit.  )
> 
> The highlighted bit is a really valid point.
> 
> ...


I know that people like to look at my online activity, (facebook,twitter,formspring, etc) and I have even had to deactivate my email address from a girl called 'Mikayla' which sent me the WORST email ever (you f***ing c**t, why be such a f***ing ret***' and then they decide to sign me up for a bank account, and co-opretive under the name 'Hannah' for goodness sake. sorry this post was bad, but yeah, it has happend to me


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah can get bad sometimes online.
There are a few members under 18 on here, even under 16. 

Do you know how to report posts on here if anyone does bully you? If not it's the little red warning triangle by every post. Hopefully nobody will, but it's good to know how to deal with things.

So are we getting these photos you promised? 

You can not get us nosey parkers excited then not deliver.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry for saying you called me the dreaded c word but that really is what i thought you ment


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Yeah can get bad sometimes online.
> There are a few members under 18 on here, even under 16.
> 
> Do you know how to report posts on here if anyone does bully you? If not it's the little red warning triangle by every post. Hopefully nobody will, but it's good to know how to deal with things.
> ...


Well, I can with my webcam, (same quality as the pic of sonny in my sig?) because, I thought my mum was coming home after the wedding, but she's staying out for the night, (night out) and I came home, and she has my camera -.- but sonny is sat right next to me, and I will get good pics tomorrow, but I can still do the bad quality ones if you like


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Guys, these are temp rubbish photo's but hey, it's Sonny  like I said, my camera waits 3 seconds before taking the pic and in that time sonny moves, but I have managed to get a few, and I will get some proper ones tomorrow.
also, that's not my kitchen lol, it's my nan's. it is a little err.. messy?

"Talk to the back "








"Hello!!"








"What's with all that loud music upstairs?"








"Paparazzi Everywhere Again  they Just love me so much "


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> Well, I can with my webcam, (same quality as the pic of sonny in my sig?) because, I thought my mum was coming home after the wedding, but she's staying out for the night, (night out) and I came home, and she has my camera -.- but sonny is sat right next to me, and I will get good pics tomorrow, but I can still do the bad quality ones if you like


Decisions decisions. 

Now do I wait for the better quality or do I go with webcam pics????? Hmmmm

Can I choose both? lol

Seriously I can wait (can not speak for my fellow nosey parkers though.)


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoggieBag- my pictures in my signature were resized before I uploaded them, but instead they now come up huge :/


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Decisions decisions.
> 
> Now do I wait for the better quality or do I go with webcam pics????? Hmmmm
> 
> ...


the webcam ones are up, so you get both


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

TheHamsterAddict said:


> the webcam ones are up, so you get both


Oh I missed that post. Just had a look now. 

That looks a chunky collar. Is it as wide as it looks?


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

well, it was quite expensive, he has a set of 2 here are the pics:

this is a thing which we put around his body when he goes for walks, £80 I don't use it that often tbh. I just put the lead on his collar, it was used when he was about 4-5. 








and the front of it:








and this is his collar which was £68








and then he has this tag incase he get's lost with out phone number and address on it:


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> Oh I missed that post. Just had a look now.
> 
> That looks a chunky collar. Is it as wide as it looks?


the pics are just above.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

I took my phone, Ipod and my camera to school so I could take pics of Sonny because he was up my nan's. and I had a phone call from my friend if I could come out for a while etc, and I can't believe it! I left my camera there lol, and my phone and my ipod camera's aren't that good, so should get them done soon, also, I'm going to Portugal in 10 days  so, I might not be to active on the forum, but I will use wi-fi on my phone, so I should be able to give you updates etc. x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, they are expensive

OH moans at me when I say I'm going to buy Lucky a Julius k9 harness for about £25


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> Wow, they are expensive
> 
> OH moans at me when I say I'm going to buy Lucky a Julius k9 harness for about £25


Yeah, they are actually pretty expensive :/ and Sonny has wore the collar so much the leather has come off on the inside haha :001_rolleyes: but, I think they are worth it, I really like them :biggrin5:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> So.. if I wanted to... I could become a slug breeder? Really? Ohh... I'm interested!


I can't believe how irresponsible you are! Have the slugs been health tested? I am so sick of these backyard breeders. Only in it for the money. Here is a photo of my stud snail at his agility training, _"Koekemakranka Fleetfoot Slime II"_. THIS is what a properly bred pedigree gastropod should look like. Shame on you!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=88015&stc=1&d=1334054396


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

redroses2106 said:


> :lol: hope you do all the relevant health tests
> 
> when you breed the raggy with the perffy could I have one pleeeeease I'll pay you £1,000 for it


Pictures of the babie's please


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Im horrified. I havnt to be honest read through the 20 pages of replies, but im hoping and guessing they are all the same 

DONT BREED YOUR STAFFORD!!!!!!!
and as for the reply i saw at the start of the thread, 'if we cant sell them we will keep them all' dont be stupid, you can keep 10 staffies....

of course the usual questions have they been asked? are they KC reg? 
health tested? reliable temperament? fantastic examples of the breed? 
And 1 year old is far too young to breed a bitch, you wait until they are atleast 2 years old. 

I cant even believe ive read this is it a wind up??


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Bullymastiff said:


> Im horrified. I havnt to be honest read through the 20 pages of replies, but im hoping and guessing they are all the same
> 
> DONT BREED YOUR STAFFORD!!!!!!!
> and as for the reply i saw at the start of the thread, 'if we cant sell them we will keep them all' dont be stupid, you can keep 10 staffies....
> ...


It is a very strange thread.


----------



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Bullymastiff said:


> Im horrified. I havnt to be honest read through the 20 pages of replies, but im hoping and guessing they are all the same
> 
> DONT BREED YOUR STAFFORD!!!!!!!
> and as for the reply i saw at the start of the thread, 'if we cant sell them we will keep them all' dont be stupid, you can keep 10 staffies....
> ...


Argh, for cheese sake, well, maybe you should read through the 20 pages of replies, as then you would know that I'm not breeding them, HONESTLY. you should REALLY read through the thread.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I think this is the first time I have ever agreed with anything MM has said on this forum shes usually far too rude but this time I do!

It's time this thread went.....it's random and boring.


----------

